

Why Everyone Hates RIM’s BlackBerry - rvcamo
http://tech.li/2012/02/why-everyone-hates-rims-blackberry/

======
joejohnson
>>>We live in a time where pulling a BlackBerry out of your pocket and placing
it on the desk during your interview could cost you the job at startup or tech
company.

That seems a little hyperbolic, but I have to agree with it. So much about
interviews is presenting yourself.

------
lchi
no one hates MY BlackBerry :)

